# Kung Fu Master Teaches Dance (video)



## KyletheDingbat (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys, I made a comedy video about a kung fu sifu who swears off violence to teach dance, only the dance moves trigger his attack reflexes.

I know the kung fu isn't the best, but I think the video turned out well and is good for a few laughs.






Hope you enjoy!


----------



## TwentyThree (Jan 12, 2012)

I liked it!  Thanks!


----------



## Arinai (Jan 12, 2012)

Hehe... Quite funny. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pedantix (Jan 12, 2012)

:lfao: Lol. I really enjoyed that. Great job.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty funny, thanks!


----------



## HammockRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I ruptured something laughing so hard.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2012)

:lfao:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL!!!!  :roflmao:


----------

